# (monday) history in your game 08-11-2003



## alsih2o (Aug 11, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

i am going to try and focus future history threads more. hitting one subject pretty well each week. i hope this makes them easier to use 

 life in ancient india- http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_birodkar/hindu_history/life.html

india history link page- http://www.kamat.com/index.htm

south asian armors- http://users.wpi.edu/~jforgeng/SouthAsiaIQP/Armors.htm

 hindu festivals- http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_birodkar/hindu_history/festivals1.html

 symbols and symbolism- http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_birodkar/hindu_history/omkar.html

 medieval india and feudalism- http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_birodkar/hindu_history/landfeudal.html

 shipbuilding and navigation(text in yellow, oyu have to highlight it to read it)- http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_birodkar/india_contribution/ship.html

 indian folktales- http://folkloreandmyth.netfirms.com/india.html

 great women warriors of india- http://www.geocities.com/dakshina_kan_pa/art31/women1.htm

 great women leaders of india- http://www.geocities.com/dakshina_kan_pa/art31/women3.htm

 1300 years of indian kings- http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_birodkar/hindu_history/landrajnamavali.html

 foriegn rule in india- http://www.hindubooks.org/sudheer_birodkar/hindu_history/landalienrule.html

 indian names (a baby naming site)- http://www.babynamesindia.com/

 hope this does you soem good. if you have a subject you would like to see covered in this haphazard fashion, let me know


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (monday) history in your game*

Thanks for the links, great as aways!

joe b.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm trying to imagine a topic more worthy of archiving than these history links...

...failing...

Hey! Can someone compile all the history in your game posts and put them in the archive section?

PS


----------

